
Google has released Dartium, a Chromium build with a Dart VM - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/02/google-has-released-dartium-a-chromium-build-with-a-dart-vm.ars?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+Featured+Content%29
======
apl

      > Much like Microsoft's VBScript, Dart is a nonstandard
      > client language that is developed and supported by a
      > single vendor outside of the Web standards process.
    

Now that's just _bursting_ at the seams with thinly veiled disapproval. Also,
not quite correct, as far as I'm concerned.

~~~
mistercow
> Also, not quite correct, as far as I'm concerned.

How far are you concerned?

~~~
cma
Dart is open source, right? Not developed by a single vendor depending on
whether they have a accepted any patches and what you consider a vendor.

~~~
Erunno
Open source is not a specification. Imagine if JavaScript was specified as
"what SpiderMonkey does". Then there's the issue that Google didn't make many
friends by letting the other browser vendors in the dark until they had a more
or less finished product. As a consequence the language has some rather
questionable design decisions like the much discussed covariant array issue as
well as purely syntactic ones. Additionally I'm rather sure that some browser
vendors (especially Mozilla and Microsoft) are not so thrilled having to
import and integrate a code base into their own products which is solely
controlled by Google.

~~~
dchest
Dart will be submitted for standardization once they have specs finished.

JavaScript was standardized two years after its appearance in the shipping
browser <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECMAScript>

~~~
leptons
And Microsoft will likely never support it, so until IE dies completely (still
around 50% market share total), this is a pointless exercise, and is likely to
cause more confusion and wasted time than it will help web developers.

Wave died, Google Buzz died, Google+ is stillborn, not everything google does
is magic. Until IE supports Dart natively, I won't be wasting any of my time
with it. I don't care that Dart compiles to javascript, it's not a substitute
for javascript that runs inside the browser.

------
robgibbons
I hate to be that guy, but I really don't see Dart going anywhere (at least
inside a browser). Microsoft will probably never support it. For the same
reason, it's not looking good in any other browsers either. Even if it did get
immediate and full-spectrum support, it would be years before you can do
anything with it (without compiling down to JS in order to support older
browsers which makes using it kind of useless anyway).

If I really wanted to write in a new language just to compile to JavaScript,
I'd be using CoffeeScript already.

------
2muchcoffeeman
Can someone explain why this is a preferable solution to fixing the problems
with JavaScript? Or say CoffeeScript?

------
moomin
Unless/until ClojureScript can target it, I'm not convinced I care.

